

Smashicons is the world's largest and most complete icon set with +14000 icons - olivetty
http://smashicons.com/

======
dpatriarche
Having the index page prominently display large icons for an erect penis, a
vagina, and various breasts seems like a terrible decision. And aside from the
whole NSFW aspect, is that really what you want to lead with? Is there a large
pent-up demand among medical websites for vagina icons? Surely you want to
lead with something that website designers actually need.

~~~
leaveyou
I think it's for the european market; I can't find other explanation.

------
DanielStraight
Note: Page loads icons which could be considered NSFW.

~~~
ckluis
Shared it in companie’s slack saying - how not to promote your icon set on
your homepage...

------
tylerpachal
Some of the icons in the arrow section seemed to be mixed up between Right and
Left.

